# Books on Show Pigeons



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Guys, Just excited to know if there is any site wherein I can download any ebooks on keeping facy pigeons. I do own Indian Fantails and is eager to get some ebooks on the same. Please help.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Not that I know of. Anyone else have an idea?


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I was looking for such a site but didnt come across one.

Please let me know if you come across one


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI CHILANGZ, Welcome to Pigeon Talk, the only book that I know of is "Keeping Fantail Pigeons" by Jacob Barrett.You might use this as a starting point.You can also go to GOOGLE and type in Indian Fantail Pigeon. You can go to www.angelfire.com/tn/indianfantail/index.html I hope that this is of some help to you. .GEORGE


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

george simon said:


> HI CHILANGZ, Welcome to Pigeon Talk, the only book that I know of is "Keeping Fantail Pigeons" by Jacob Barrett.You might use this as a starting point.You can also go to GOOGLE and type in Indian Fantail Pigeon. You can go to www.angelfire.com/tn/indianfantail/index.html I hope that this is of some help to you. .GEORGE


Thanks George


----------

